# Monte cristo area info needed!!



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

so my Dad is coming in town in the middle of June and I'd really like to take him on a nice outdoors adventure.
I'm thinking of going after some coyotes up in Monte Cristo to show him around some pretty country, and after that I was going to put the canoe in the causey and try for some trout. 
Is the fishing in causey any good in June or should I try the streams around that area? We have to be back home by 2, so I can't drive to far from monte cristo for the fishing.
Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Should be a great trip.
Spinners will work from a canoe.
You can also try jigging tubes or Buzz Bombs.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

That is just when it heats up! Literally. The only problem is it tends to be a bit crowded then, everyone heads straight to the back, but if you hit some of the coves up front it might pay off. :wink:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Not sure if the hwy over the top is open yet but Birch Creek and Woodruff are on the other side of monte also. Causey is a fun place to fish for smaller trout this time of year. Spinners, wedding rings, Curleyslures, and pop-gear/worm should catch you some fish if you are trolling. The main bay and any of the arms are all good bets. Try a little deeper for a chance at some kokes.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks a million guys!! I am really wanting to get him on some trout. He is from Louisiana and has always talked about catching trout so if I could get him on a few fish it would be great!! I'll take a ride this weekend and scout it out!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

"I'll take a ride this weekend and scout it out!"

If you go, take the canoe this trip.
I forgot to mention Curley's Lures.
They will work great with your canoe.
Troll them about 50' behind you, as you row.
The farther behind you, the deeper they will go.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> "I'll take a ride this weekend and scout it out!"
> 
> If you go, take the canoe this trip.
> I forgot to mention Curley's Lures.
> ...


great!! I'll give it a try with the wife this weekend!!


----------

